
Disney Research Patents ETH Zurich's PuppetCopter - spectruman
http://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/aerial-robots/disney-research-patents-eth-zurichs-puppetcopter#.U_92EcJcVmA.hackernews
======
ChuckMcM
One thing is certain, this could make for a very interesting Macy's
Thanksgiving parade[1] :-)

[1] --
[http://spectrum.ieee.org/img/jackjackjack-1409213501720.jpg](http://spectrum.ieee.org/img/jackjackjack-1409213501720.jpg)

------
ch4s3
I love it, its super odd and fun.

